# تركيبه دهان بلاستيك نصف لامع



## Lithium ion (28 نوفمبر 2011)

فيما يلي تركيبه دهان بلاستيك نصف لامع باستخدام البيور اكريليك وسوف نوالي في تفاصيل التشغيل

:81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81::81:
Raw Material %Mass 
water 15.00
acrylate dispersant 0.30
HEC thickener 0.30
Anti foaming agent 0.10
Ammonia 25% 0.20
Titanium dioxide 26.00
water 16.00
Anti foaming agent 0.10
Pure acrylic resin 40.00
Coalescing agent 2.00
100.000

في انتظارالردود لرفع انواع الخامات وكيفيه التشغيل:15::15::15:


----------



## 83moris (30 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي العزيز مشكور علي هذا المجهود


----------



## 83moris (30 أكتوبر 2012)

كان عندي سؤال عن كيفية خلط هذة المواد مع بعضها
هل تحتاج لماكينات معينة؟


----------



## ابومازن1 (3 فبراير 2013)

*اخي العزيز مشكور علي هذا المجهود *


----------



## medo3d (21 فبراير 2013)

ياريت تفاصيل المواد بارك الله فيك
بعدين انا ملاحظ انك كاتب المياة مرتين وكذلك الانتى فوم ؟؟


----------



## obada abu kenan (14 أبريل 2013)

اخي فعلا الماء مذكور مرتين ..الرجاء التوضيح
وشكرا


----------



## مايز87 (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك نرجو التوضيح أكثر


----------



## خالد ابوزمان (12 يونيو 2013)

Coalescing agent ماهي المادة واسمها التجاري ​


----------



## karimeldahshan (13 أغسطس 2013)

الماء مكتوب مرتين المرة الاخيرة للتشطيف وايضا مضاء الفقاعات لانه بعد التقليب النهائى توجد فقاعات فتضاف ايضا كمية فى النهاية


----------



## karimeldahshan (13 أغسطس 2013)

الاسم التجارى لcoalising agent هو تيكسانول


----------



## karimeldahshan (13 أغسطس 2013)

اتمنى ان اجد تركيبة الايبوكسى لانى محتاج اعمله عندى فى المعمل وكنت محتاج اى مساعدة في تركيبته ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (1 سبتمبر 2013)

عاشت الجهود


----------



## khalid elnaji (15 أكتوبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام بن مصباح (15 أكتوبر 2014)

ننتظر الرد من حضراتكم اهل الخبرة على طريقة العمل


----------



## Lithium ion (22 أكتوبر 2014)

هشام بن مصباح قال:


> ننتظر الرد من حضراتكم اهل الخبرة على طريقة العمل


طريقه العمل بنفس ترتيب المواد المستخدمه 
1 إضافه الماء والمشتت ثم المتخن ومانع الرغوه ثم الانتظار حتي تمام الذوبان 
2 إضافه الامونيا 
3 البدء بإضافه التيتانيوم ورفع السرعه حتي يتم طحنه
4 تبريد العجينه وإضافه المتبقي من الماء
5 إضافه الاكريليك علي درجه حراره لاتتجاوز ال 30 مئويه
6 إضافه الماده الملدنه


----------



## ابوبكرسليمان 2015 (10 يناير 2015)

نرجو الافاده مشكورين بتركيبة دوكوبطانه نصف لامع وكذلك لامع جدا وتركيبة سيرفسير نترو مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابو ابراهيما (12 يناير 2015)

نرجو عمل موضوع متكامل من حضرتك عن دهانات البلاستك المختلفة مبسط وموضح فية الاسم العلمى والتجارى لكل تركيبة ووظيفة كل مادة


----------



## medo16116 (29 يناير 2015)

شكرا علي موضوعاتك المتميزه ولي سؤال ان سمحت عن تركيبة معجون الروشان


----------



## Khaled Elsalhy (26 فبراير 2015)

*Lithium ion*



Lithium ion قال:


> طريقه العمل بنفس ترتيب المواد المستخدمه 1 إضافه الماء والمشتت ثم المتخن ومانع الرغوه ثم الانتظار حتي تمام الذوبان 2 إضافه الامونيا 3 البدء بإضافه التيتانيوم ورفع السرعه حتي يتم طحنه4 تبريد العجينه وإضافه المتبقي من الماء5 إضافه الاكريليك علي درجه حراره لاتتجاوز ال 30 مئويه6 إضافه الماده الملدنه


كنت محتاج بعض التركيبات الخاصة بالبلاستيك والمعجون...ياترى ممكن تساعدنى؟؟؟.


----------



## Lithium ion (18 مارس 2015)

we can cooperate to find your requirements


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (22 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهاب محمود محمد (23 أبريل 2015)

اللهم صلى وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## علي البغدادي 1 (9 مايو 2015)

سؤال : هل تستخدم صبغة لون عاديه مع الصبغ البلاستيكي ؟ 
ام صبغه خاصه ؟


----------



## Lithium ion (9 مايو 2015)

علي البغدادي 1 قال:


> سؤال : هل تستخدم صبغة لون عاديه مع الصبغ البلاستيكي ؟
> ام صبغه خاصه ؟



في الغالب لتلوين مثل هذه التركيبات نستخدم صبغات علي أساس مائي وبالتالي فالصبغات التي تصلح للمائي والزياتي تنجح أيضا


----------



## abdelaziz shereif (3 مارس 2016)

جزاك الله خير


----------

